# BBW/SSBBW Pioneers (Layla LaShell, Teighlor)



## OneFAsView (Aug 6, 2013)

Reading up on the passing of BBW actress/model named Layla LaShell (sic) made me think of a topic for which I've not found a prior thread.

Research on the Internet has not yielded relevant information. I can't seem to create a good search term that doesn't result in pages of results titled "First Time BBW!", and other prurient links. :blush:

Laurie Poole (if she was the Layla LaShell of video) has to have been one of first BBW to do modern day mainstream videos focused on sexual fantasy with big women. That statement of course is up for debate, as is my intent. 

This would be a straightforward question to answer when we agree to objective terms for "BBW", "SSBBW", what constitutes mainstream acceptance, and which actress were shown to be the prime object of sexual interest in the video.

I contend, for example, that Debra Perkins ("Teighlor") was the first SSBBW in the sub-genre of super-sized video. To gain consensus of course we'd need to agree to a definition of SSBBW vs. BBW. Definition aside, does anyone know of a woman Debra's size, more or less, that appeared in adult video before her? 

Laurie preceded Debra in videos. I recall Laurie as a large-BBW, but perhaps not quite what the consensus would call SSBBW. Either way, like Teighlor, Laurie was one of the first big women.

The point about these BBW/SSBBW pioneers is that they (and their film producers) had the courage to first promote these women as catering to the sex appeal of the FA community. 

Looking outside of the FA community, I'm sure many busty, curvy, tall, full-figured women preceded Laurie and Debra that may be called BBW. The definition of the FA community I think is more specific to features that the non-FA may not find attractive.

So who else would qualify as BBW/SSBBW pioneers?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2013)

OneFAsView said:


> Reading up on the passing of BBW actress/model named Layla LaShell (sic) made me think of a topic for which I've not found a prior thread.
> 
> Research on the Internet has not yielded relevant information. I can't seem to create a good search term that doesn't result in pages of results titled "First Time BBW!", and other prurient links. :blush:
> 
> ...



Both Laurie and Debra are true pioneers ... in fact this is a video clip on you tube of Debra Perkins appearance the Phil Donahue show ( I think this is from the 90's)...Talk show host seemed more respectful then.....


Teighlor-Debra Perkins - Donahue Clip

Another BBW Media Pioneer....






Susan Mason - comedian

Susan Mason - on Joan Rivers

She left Joan Rivers speechless!!!!!......


----------

